# mesh for cabinet



## maddy (Mar 28, 2012)

hi guys
i am thinking of modding my own cabinet plus friends nxzt gamma
i am from mumbai
i am looking for proper mesh for cabinet window or fan holes but unlucky all the time 
can any one tell me where to look for it
tried and ended up getting big speakers mesh which not so good for pc


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 2, 2012)

last week i got the mesh for 120mm fan :
there were 2 types of mesh available..

1. the regular steel guard - Rs 10
2. Plastic Black color guard - Rs 15.


got it from Malad ..mumbai...


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2012)

^Can you post few pics ?


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

sure .. i will do that .. but @ evening ..


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 5, 2012)

Please post pics it will be gratefull bcoz it will help others also ..specially me coz im also.looking for sone modding to prevent dust


----------



## vipulbh (Apr 21, 2012)

I used a simple solution in this situation. I went to a utensil store, found the fine seive and bought 2. Put some cloth between them and made a hole in the edge. Screwed it over the fan. Thats all.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^
post a pic of it buddy.


----------

